

Ask HN: from London to San Francisco - advice  - rayhano

We're a London based real-estate start-up called Wigwamm. Our product is an auction for rental property. Play here (http://old.wigwamm.com) and read more about us here (http://wigwamm.co.uk).<p>We're heading to San Francisco at the end of April for Reesio's RealTech SF conference.<p>Would really appreciate advice on meetups, where to go to make the best use of our time.<p>If there are any hackers working on real estate or using Meteor.js, would love to link up.<p>We're the antithesis of a stealth start-up, as we believe only be sharing widely do we learn and test our assumptions and execution.<p>In advance, thanks for any help/tips/advice.<p>Rayhan
======
realdlee
There are tons of meetups going on all the time (www.meetup.com). No real
estate tech meetups that I know of though. I'll be at Realtech SF too, so feel
free to ping me if you want to meet up there.

------
tectonic
You might want to post on any Meteor.js forums seeing who is in the area.

